# Non stop red grouper Video



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

https://youtu.be/krplVcU2fLk

The fish weren't big but there was plenty of action. Found lots of spots to return to in the future.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice little vid there MackMan. Used to be my old stomping grounds when I was a kid, anywhere from the skyway to tarpon springs.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice little spot there. Did that scamp at the beginning of the video come from the same spot?


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah at TI reef

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------

